# Escaped rat



## scabbles14 (May 30, 2011)

My rat escaped from her cage about 7 hours ago and hasn't returned. I've only had her for 3 days and this is my first pet rat. We set a plate of treats out to lure her back to her cage. I know she is in our house somewhere, more specifically my sister's room but she's had a lot of time to go to other parts of the house. I'm very worried. Is there anything else I can do? What if she doesn't come home?


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

I suggest taking a bag of food or treats and shaking it for a minute or two in each room of your house or in the rooms you think she could be in. Other than that I don't know what else to do except taking and putting food out for her. Then wait and see if she comes out. You could try placing some cheese out on a plate and see if that works.


----------



## scabbles14 (May 30, 2011)

When we woke up this morning, one of the apples from the plate was gone and she left some poop for us on the carpet. We know she's running around somewhere. I just wish she would come out already!


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

I hope you find her soon. ;D

Rats are really quiet when they want to be, so just take time and sit in the room that she took the apple from. Just listen for any type of scurry, etc. Maybe put up a spare cage with the door open and many, many yummmy foods that you only give on special occasions. Put egg, lunch meats, etc.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Leave all the doors open in your house, clean her cage and freshen all food and water. Remove the plate of food and put the cage on the floor where the plate was, open all the cage doors. Hopefully she'll find it more comfortable than whatever piece of furniture she's been hiding in.

Good luck.


----------



## scabbles14 (May 30, 2011)

We found her on my sister's bookshelf.  We moved her to a cage previously used for mice until she gets bigger and can't slip through the bars of her other cage. Was that a good idea?


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

scabbles14 said:


> We found her on my sister's bookshelf.  We moved her to a cage previously used for mice until she gets bigger and can't slip through the bars of her other cage. Was that a good idea?


I am glad you found her and seems like a good idea till she is big enough for her proper cage she must be a little ninja mouse of a rat XD


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

She was probably watching you worry the whole time!!
Glad it all worked out!


----------

